# Camo bows in NFAA tournaments



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

I know that WA/USAA events do not allow camo bows. 

Does NFAA? looked at the nfaa rulebook real quickly (equipment/styles section) and saw no mention about bow finish in any way. I easily might have missed it in another section and curious if camo is allowed.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

They are allowed, not an issue with the NFAA.


----------



## BurgerWalrus (Aug 29, 2019)

Curious as to why the color(s) of the bow matter to WA/USAA? I can't think of a reason why a camo finish would be an issue. They all shoot the same.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

BurgerWalrus said:


> Curious as to why the color(s) of the bow matter to WA/USAA? I can't think of a reason why a camo finish would be an issue. They all shoot the same.


I had previously heard that as far as World Archery was concerned they did not allow them because in some countries the camo presence brings something that feels military. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks, I had heard the same as Jon as to why the WA/USAA has the no camo rule.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

As of the past year or so camo bows are now allowed at USA Archery sanctioned events, as are accessories such as arm guards, quivers, and caps; however camo clothing is not allowed. 

https://www.usarchery.org/resources/usa-archery-sanctioned-event-dress-code-180319182603.pdf

As for WA-sanctioned events, it is allowed in some countries, but generally camo is not allowed in part because in other countries it does reflect on military rule/dictatorships.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice to know that usaa has taken a sensible approach to camo at entry level events where cost could be prohibitive to interested archers.


----------



## Sleddood800 (Nov 15, 2019)

Kinda kills growing the sport for a guy who can't afford multiple bows, and still needs to hunt. Maybe they will change one day.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*You can't use a camo riser in the NFAA recurve or longbow classes. The camo pattern would be used as a sighting tool that is above the arrow. By the sound of the responses, you got your answer but, in case there was a traditional archer surfing around I thought I would put it out there. *


----------



## 1Warthog (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with Sleddood 800


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sleddood800 said:


> Kinda kills growing the sport for a guy who can't afford multiple bows, and still needs to hunt. Maybe they will change one day.


If you're going to be competing at the four or so tournaments where you can't shoot a camo bow, then you will be serious enough to have a target bow.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

I once heard it said, "Beware of the man that only shoots 1 gun". Mean , of course, he is probably really good with it. I have shot for about 40 years, most of it with one bow, NAA, NFAA-indoor/Outdoors/Field,and 3D. Aren't you rather presumptuous that anyone shoots everything has to have more than one bow?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

carpfisher3 said:


> I once heard it said, "Beware of the man that only shoots 1 gun". Mean , of course, he is probably really good with it. I have shot for about 40 years, most of it with one bow, NAA, NFAA-indoor/Outdoors/Field,and 3D. Aren't you rather presumptuous that anyone shoots everything has to have more than one bow?


You are correct. I guess it is possible that someone shooting recurve in the Olympics, Recurve in the World Championships and World Cup, Compound at the World Championships and World cup could actually have just magically appeared there, without having any previous exposure to things like, rules that have been in action for five or six years. And they just might only have had a camo bow, even though a camo target recurve is something I've not seen in twenty years. 
People ARE actually that stupid that they will willfully ignore dedicated rules that all other competitors and judges would be well and truly aware of. 

We've totally seen it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sleddood800 said:


> Kinda kills growing the sport for a guy who can't afford multiple bows, and still needs to hunt. Maybe they will change one day.


I seriously doubt you'll the rule change.

///////////

One ought to think about this; If you're good enough to be at the Worlds then you can afford a target bow....Hell, a sponsor would pick you up in heart beat..


----------

